

[Notes] Sam Lessin, (FB) Keynote  - Future of Social Data & Travel - eray
http://chenyuz.quora.com/Notes-Sam-Lessin-FB-Keynote-PhoCusWright-2013-Future-of-Social-Data-What-It-Means-for-Travel

======
eray
Full Talk Video:
[http://player.piksel.com/player.php?video_uuid=zdqcx99l](http://player.piksel.com/player.php?video_uuid=zdqcx99l)
really insightful talk & is one of those that will make you more informed

